# Stopping Your Metal Drip Tray Rattling



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

This rattling was driving me mad, and six of these little pads for £3 has fixed it.
Thanks for who recommended these - apologies for not remembering who it was!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Small-CLEAR-RUBBER-FEET-BLACK-CLEAR-SELF-ADHESIVE-Sticky-Pads-DOMED-BUMPERS/233733431198


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Great idea and I'll bet it was @MediumRoastSteam. I have used a sticky hi density foam tape on machines for almost 17 years, but it's very expensive. A friend gave me a couple of large spools, they used it in manufacturing trailer bodies used outdoors. These look a much better idea, and the clear ones are pretty much invisible.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I did that based on what I saw on the MaraX and what you did @DavecUK. Then I opened one of my drawers and found what was useful... currently, I have furtinute pads on the grill over the drip tray. The Elizabeth have rubber pads on the chassis rim where the drip tray sits on. 👍


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

antinwales said:


> This rattling was driving me mad, and six of these little pads for £3 has fixed it.
> Thanks for who recommended these - apologies for not remembering who it was!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Small-CLEAR-RUBBER-FEET-BLACK-CLEAR-SELF-ADHESIVE-Sticky-Pads-DOMED-BUMPERS/233733431198


 I've been meaning to get some of these, what size did you go for?


----------



## eamon (Jun 30, 2020)

Do you use the water filter/softener that came with the machine?

I found the rattling was reduced also by having this attached to the hose.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorry to be a bit thick but where did you stick them exactly?

The tray in my bianca doesn't sit perfectly level, sometimes rattles a bit , it's at the back corners where it slides under the edge of the main body of the machine. Also the main body has left a mark on the mirrored finish of the tray at that point although you don't see it unless you take the tray out.

I'd considered putting a small piece of that non-slip mat there, but not got round to it as I didn't know how I'd stop it from keeping fallling out


----------

